# Trying to decide on a rifle



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

I know this sound crazy but I cant decide.

I know I'm going to order a 22-250, but cant decide on a Remington or a Savage.

The two guns I'm looking at are:

REMINGTON MODEL 700 VS SF

and

Savage Model 12FVSS

I have a Remington in a 7mm STW MODEL 700 SENDERO SF and I love it, it shoots like a dream and has came through alot of bad weather unharmed..

I have never owned a savage so I have nothing to compare with, can someone give me some feedback??


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Man, I never seen this before, people always get stuck on the caliber. Your two picks in rifle makes are as good as they can get for factory, flip a coin.


----------



## Huskerdoc (Oct 28, 2005)

If the savage is with the accutrigger it is a great choice. The only thing you will probably want to change on it is the stock at some point. I love mine and it is deadly accurate.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i have the same savage, the trigger is SWEET! that is the way i would go. the accu-trigger is worth the time it took for them to figure it out. keeps the creep out of the pull, and makes it a lot safer. and very nice to fire. can adjust the pull to what you like. mine is set at 1 1/2 lbs now.

cya
:sniper:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Well heck, just to through some BS into the question. How many bench rest competitions has Savage won vs Rem? Sorry, but Rem is King of the hill. Don't get me wrong, Savage is one of the best on the market, don't pass it up....But Rem is still King.....All you got to do is pick one lol....Good luck


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

If you don't mind lugging the 12 lbs(without a scope), from what I've heard and read the Savage is the way to go. But, I will agree with Danny B in that Remington is usually on top whe it comes to accuracy, there is little room for them to be beaten.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Chuck W. said:


> I know this sound crazy but I cant decide.
> 
> I know I'm going to order a 22-250, but cant decide on a Remington or a Savage.
> 
> ...


I really think either one will make a fine rifle for you. To me if you are already shooting a Remington Model 700 Sendero, the Remington Model 700 VSSF will provide a feel you are used to, with the same basic stock as your Sendero (except for the long action vs shot action thing.

I have nothing against the Savage but I guess if I were you given the fact that you have a Remington Sendero I would go with the Remington VSSF.

Larry


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I would lean towards the Savage. However, I can't believe no one has mentioned my next point. 
If the Remington Sendero and VS are almost identical rifles, you may want to go with the VS to become more proficient with your Sendero. 
It makes sense in _theory_ that if you hunt a lot with a smaller caliber in a particular rifle, when you use the same set up in a larger caliber for large game, you should be more comfortable with how it will act. 
BUT, we all know that even if you have the two of the same rifle in the same caliber, they may act completely different. It may be more for the 'feel'. 
Either way, you'll have a great new rifle. They both have similar out of the box accuracy with minor trigger adjustment.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Chuck W, I would go with the remington looks better on the wall  Also think about the .223 WSSM over the 22-250. .223 WSSM is better!!


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree with everyone here, Remington is the top and Savage is high quality. I have the Savage Model 11 in 22-250 w/3-9x40 package, it and two boxes of ammo only set me back about $425. As for your question, like they said, "flip a coin and take a pick" you are looking at two top notch choices. As for me I live in KY and have and hunt a Mossberg 500 w/ 28" field, 24" slug w/ 1.5-4.5 x 32 scope and 20" for turkey (around $500 in the entire outfit), a Savage Model 11 w/3-9x40 in 22-250 (about $425) and a Mathews SQ2 (almost $900 in that outfit w/o arrows). Good luck and good hunting.
:sniper: :sniper: :beer: :sniper: :sniper:

P.S. I'm ex-Navy and avid hunter of almost 30 years and like many others I know quality weapons.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a savage model 12 fv. I have never had a more accurate rifle and really like the trigger. I also own several remington and weatherby rifles so I won't knock either brand. My hunting partner has the remington 700 vs in .204. It doesn't shoot nearly the groups as my savage but I would much rather carry his on a long hike! Take the weight into consideration I have some regrets but cannot give up the accuracy. If you read way back in the forums I have cleanly taken coyotes at 517, 472, and 412 yards with the savage. Both are fine rifles. I guess it comes down to how much you want to spend.


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

I got the Remington vs sf in a 22-250 topped with a 6x24x42 scope sweet set up, I just wish it would stop raining long enough to give a test run and get the scope set..

Thanks for everyone help, and input..


----------



## New York Hunter (Aug 22, 2006)

*Chuck W.*, congratulations on your new rifle. I'm a Remington fan myself. Let us know how it shoots! :beer:


----------



## kelton1491 (Dec 28, 2006)

I just bought a remington 700 sf and love the rifle. It is a 223. and the one coyote i have shot with it, it did a number on the dog. The 250 is also a great gun.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Man, I never seen this before, people always get stuck on the caliber. Your two picks in rifle makes are as good as they can get for factory, flip a coin.


I'm stuck on rifle and caliber. 

Thought I wanted a .204, but now think I might as well get another .22-250 since I have all the reloading equipment and components. Also thought about a .25-06, I'm evil like that. 

Rifles:

Either Remington, Browning, CZ, or Ruger.

Man I'm pathetic, if its this hard to decide on a rifle, its probably a sign that you have enough rifles!

:sniper:


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

I cant believe you were stuck between a savage and a remington :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: remington is a better gun


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

I was thinking of saving a few bucks, but since I bought the VSSF I know I made the right choice...

As for the 204 vs 22-250 I cant be of much help, I have been told there wasnt much differance between the two... If you have the stuff to start reloading I say go with what you know..

I would go with the Remington IMO :wink:

Oh yeah The new gun shoots like a dream 1/2" groups at 100yds from sand bags.. Wish I could hold it that steady on shooting sticks LOL
:sniper:


----------



## 2zwudz (Jan 6, 2007)

I was in the same boat as you deciding between the Remington and the Savage and it came down to this. I have been told by many the heavy barrelled guns wear on you as the day goes on. I am also thinking of my sons being able to shoot it and I know the heavy barrell would be a mistake with that. I know you can get a Savage with a lighter barrell but I like the looks of the Remington better. I own a Remington shotgun and I think it looks good and it shoots as well as I can can shoot it. I am comfortable with Remington because of my shotgun so I ordered but have not received a Remington Model 700 SPS 22-250. I will let you know what I think of it. Hopefully I will be getting it tomorrow.
Mark


----------



## Incoyotehunter (Jan 15, 2007)

I bought a rem 700 sps 22-250 about a month ago. With hand loads it is holding a Quarter size group at 200 yds on a bench rest. With remingtion 55 gr sps it holds about a 2 inch group a 200 yds on a bench rest. I really like the gun. I killed my first coyote with it today. It is my first 700 and I really enjoy shooting it. I have put aprox. 300 rds through it it was easy to get used to.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I would make that decision like this.

Rem 700 LVSF.


----------

